# Red-Black



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just received part of my Red-Black build group :thumbsup:


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

they should have made that color a long time ago, nice stuff


----------



## firemanj92 (May 17, 2010)

Math's said:


> they should have made that color a long time ago, nice stuff


very nice!!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I really like the look of the black chainrings. I wish they made a clamp on Force front derailleur in black


----------



## Dogo X (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the sport and building my S_Works Roubaix OSBB actually I love this group set but don't know how to buy it!>>>

Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Dogo X said:


> Hey, I'm new to the sport and building my S_Works Roubaix OSBB actually I love this group set but don't know how to buy it!>>>
> 
> Any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I bought my parts on Ebay in pieces. Didn't need the whole group and got good prices on individual parts.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got my bike back with Red/Black installed. It's amazing how much better Red works than Apex.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Cross-chainer  

Nice ride!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

tober1 said:


> Cross-chainer
> 
> Nice ride!


I used to be a closet cross chainer. I guess with the pics it's out in the open now. :blush2:

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It's not technically cross chained... was your Apex short or medium cage?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> It's not technically cross chained... was your Apex short or medium cage?


Apex was short cage. Also, can't believe how much shorter the throw is on the Red levers compared to Apex. Love this set up.


----------



## breezer69 (Jul 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i agree. they look so nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sort of missing the old-style Red... not really a fan of black. Wish they did a white theme--rather than push that on their lowest-end parts.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is SRAM Red Black on my new 2012 Roubaix.

It looks great on the white!


----------

